# Full Moon Dog Treats



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So I went to walmart today, and just happened to go down the treat isle. And this caught my eye. Never saw it before.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Full-Moon-Turkey-Sausage-Dog-Treats-12.5-oz/23658481

Unfortunately can't find much about it online, and really didn't study the bag enough. Next time I go to walmart if they have them I'll look at it more closely. 

Thought you guys who buy their treats might like to check this out. Everything I can find says made in US.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting...

I'm kind of a treat addict (you should see my stash!) so I may have to go check these out. Since it's US made (apparently), if the ingredient list isn't terrible I'd definitely try them.


----------



## Linda1947 (Feb 24, 2013)

I make my own treats using beef heart, pork heart and kidney and sometimes boneless chicken breast and pork loin. Dogs go crazy over them and I know exactly whats in them.


----------

